# Coyote kills dog the second time around...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Peoria Arizona

Courtney was lucky to be alive after being attacked by a coyote, but the second time around she wasn't so lucky...

Reminds me of an old landlord I know who spent $10.000 to save his wife's little dog who was attacked by a coyote. It was killed by a coyote shortly thereafter. Bummer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've lived all over the west valley and due to the river beds and canal system the coyotes have a highway system of their own. The six foot block walls they put around homes is no real deterrent to them, they'll snatch your little dog or cat and hop the fences with it in their mouths. A man in Vegas came out to find his doberman dead just a month or two back. I always carry a sidearm when walking my dog and never put food outside.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Time for some payback.........Who's with me?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang....I thought I killed all the Coyotes up here.

Hold on I'll be right back....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sad deal for the girl I keep saying wild animals need to be pushed back out of the urban areas turn a few trappers/callers lose and control the animals


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those little bait type dogs are good business for my ADC work. A lot of the rich and famous tend to really love those little dogs, but seem to be too lazy to stand outside with them for about 10 minutes at night as they take care of their business.

Once they figure out the coyote is smarter than they are--- they give me a call, and I install a coyote proof (98% effective) fence for the folks.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

When I lived in Tuscon the cop above me had a little dog. His GF took it for a walk on a lead one night. The coyote killed the dog on the leash as the GF tried to get the dog away from the yote.

I spoke to the AZ DNR on N Greasewood Road across from the Community College. They reported to me they are in a deli ma as feral cats are under control now, family pet attacks are up.

I still recall on yote that used to hang across the street from the Andy Tolson Elementary School on S. Greasewood. I used to watch it as the kids got picked up by parents. Most days it could be found be found by the mail box on the east side of the Greasewood. Once the kids and parents were gone it would scour the parking lot and school grounds for whatever the kids dropped. This yote was habitual and was there nearly each time I drove by.

I had a lady when I lived at Starr Pass come and get me. She new I called yotes, I guess when you leave a compound of luxury condos with a Rifle each day you get attention. She asked if I could go look at the dumpster as she thought a coyote was in it. I walked over and I could hear some noise inside. I careful lifted the plastic lid and I could could make out its head with the dim lite. Yep it was a coyote. I stepped back banged on the side of the dumpster, the yote pushed up the cover, jumped to the top of a nearby concrete wall. It ran across the top of the wall and disappeared into the golf course.

I have to say The Starr Pass golf course area had more wildlife then I could imagine in a desert area. With Bobcats and yotes and an occasional lion feeding on pets.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd rather have the yotes then the lil football dogs.

coyotes gotta eat to.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with you JT !!


----------

